

Show HN: Call Ring Duration, my first app on Google play store built in 2 days - vdfs
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=call.ring.time
Call Ring Duration is an Android application that shows you exactly how long your phone was ringing, for incoming and missed calls.
======
osdfa
Very useful

